# Coolermaster Cosmos Water Install



## dipsta (Sep 2, 2008)

Right i get my first watercooling custom kit tomorrow, and was wondering that when i install the rad on the top, am i better off having the fans pushing through the rad or pulling in the top part, or both?


Whats the best way to go with this?


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 4, 2008)

i'd say push. pushing air through is more effective then having the fans suck the air through the rad. ideally you want cool(er) air to be blowing on the rad. if you decide to put fans on either side, it'll mean more noise


----------



## dipsta (Sep 4, 2008)

right ok dude, just seems a shame that the case top is for fans pulling. 

Ill have to mount the rad at the top of the case under the panel . Rendering the top bay useless


----------



## dipsta (Sep 4, 2008)

there ya go all done, temps much much better


----------



## dipsta (Sep 4, 2008)

sorry for the crap shots btw


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 5, 2008)

very nice! is this your first WC loop for that system? took me a min to work out the angle of your shots. do you have the rad fans blowing from the top of the case downwards and onto the mobo?


----------



## dipsta (Sep 5, 2008)

No theyre at the top pulling, happy as the temps are fine, yes its my first very first proper system


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 5, 2008)

congrats on the fine loop. i've been looking into cooling my rig soon.


----------



## DOM (Sep 5, 2008)

why is your pump upside down

yep you got it the why your not suppose to lol


----------



## dipsta (Sep 5, 2008)

shit really? i didnt know that, is that something to do with the lubrication of internal components cos thats the only reason i can see fit.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah it's upside down, i didn't notice it until just now.  i'm not sure if it IS a good idea to have it that way, but if it's working and not making any undue noises, i'd leave it. it is a closed system after all.


----------



## DOM (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah it might not last as long has it should


----------



## ty_ger (Sep 6, 2008)

dipsta said:


> right ok dude, just seems a shame that the case top is for fans pulling.
> 
> Ill have to mount the rad at the top of the case under the panel . Rendering the top bay useless



Actually from what I have read, having the fans pull air through the radiator is the preferred method.

I have my 120.3 radiator installed in my Cosmos S case with the fans on top of the case and the radiator mounted underneath them.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 6, 2008)

i've read that fans are more efficient at blowing than sucking air when you stick them next to a rad. i guess it doesn't matter as long as the liquid is being cooled properly


----------



## dipsta (Sep 6, 2008)

well its not making any noises but i have turned it around anyways, 

the fans are pulling, and the system is very quiet.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 8, 2008)

can you give us more details about your cooling loop (the parts you used etc) and temp comparisons?


----------



## dipsta (Sep 8, 2008)

Right............

dtek fusion
ek water block acrylic for 4870x2
xspc resevoir
Swiftech MCP655 Pump - Variable Speed Control
XSPC RS360 - Black
3 meters of 1/2 inch hose
3 metres of 1/2 in uv coils
3 120mm silent fans

Thats it.

before

cpu idle 52
cpu load 75
gpu idle 75
gpu load 95

after

cpu idle 44
load 59
gpu idle 38
gpu load 40

its quieter, prettier and im more than happy with th result. 

Tried arctic silver, which raised temps over the ocz freeze by 3-7 degrees


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## dipsta (Sep 9, 2008)

cost me over 250 but well worth it.


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 10, 2008)

yeah, i'm looking at costing for my second ever cooling loop, and it'll be over £200 for sure, but i'm going for the best of the best parts. some of the same parts you have (which is why i asked about temps etc. i have a couple of questions for you: what fans did you use? i'm looking at Yate Loons D125H-12 (high-speed variety) and did you use all 3m of the hose?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 10, 2008)

Chryonn said:


> i've read that fans are more efficient at blowing than sucking air when you stick them next to a rad. i guess it doesn't matter as long as the liquid is being cooled properly



The most efficient is to have the fans blow onto the radiator - the incoming air is more "laminar" and the outgoing air to the radiator is turbulent.  Turbulence causes more heat transfer from what I've read (a hell of a lot more in water though).

Having positive or negative pressure inside a case is a whole 'nother dicussion. 

Anyway nice looking rig @ dipsta


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 12, 2008)

that's what i thought also.


----------



## dipsta (Sep 13, 2008)

These are the fans i have http://www.specialtech.co.uk/spshop/customer/product.php?productid=4555&cat=885&page=2

3 of them. 

They are pulling from the top of the case and the rad is under the top panel as coolermaster have designed the case this way. Im happy with the temps so far so ill leave it as it is. 

But i may just try the fans blowing for the test later on.

Cheers guys. p.s i have mounted the pump sideways now .


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the website, one for the bookmark


----------



## dipsta (Sep 13, 2008)

Speak to AYD say indy sent you, hes a star and is at the end of the phone and full of advice


----------



## Chryonn (Sep 13, 2008)

thanks for the tip


----------

